#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Wirbelsäulenversteifung >

## Friedolin

Mir wurden 2010 aufgrund einer Spinalkanalstenose die Wirbel L1-L4 durch Spondolydese OP versteift. Nach ca. 2 Jahren ergab sich eine Anschlußdegeneration L4/5 und L5/S1 mit Vakuumphänomen. Nun ist eine Verlängerung der Fusionsstrecke unter Einbeziehung der Segmente L4/5 und L5/S1 vorgesehen. Mir wurde erklärt, dass die Stäbe durch längere Stäbe dabei in einer aufwändigen OP ersetzt werden müssen. Meine Frage ist, ob es eine weniger schwierige OP gibt, die betroffenen Segmente zu "reparieren". Mein Besorgniss: Ich bin 84 Jahre alt. 
mfg Friedolin

----------


## josie

Hallo Friedolin!
Du solltest dich, in dieser spezifischen Frage, nicht auf ein Forum verlassen. Wenn Du dir unsicher bist, dann solltest Du dir eine Zweitmeinung in einer Spezialklinik einholen.
Es kommt ja auch darauf an, wie ausgeprägt deine Beschwerden sind.
Deine Sorge kann ich sehr gut verstehen, aber leider fehlt mir da das Fachwissen, um deine Frage adequat zu beantworten.

----------

